# Hitachi projection TV question



## Joe's Repair (Apr 27, 2007)

This is my first post here, so please let me say hello!  

I am experienced in TV repair, I used to do it on the side many years ago. However, these new digital sets are new territory for me. I tried posting this question on some TV repair forums, but those guys seem to think they are the only people in the world who are capable. Anybody remember the "forbidden city" episode on Seinfeld?  If so, you can understand why I'm posting my question here.  

I have a Hitachi 53" (mod. #53sdx20bb). The problem I'm having is that the set has a feature called "Perfect Picture" that is supposed to automatically dim and brighten the pix when the room light changes. The problem is that the PRESET contrast level is way too high, and needs to be turned down. The only way to do that is by using the SERVICE MENU, which I don't know how to access. (Otherwise with this feature turned off, contrast can be set OK but the automatic feature gets disabled).

Can someone please tell me how to get into that service menu? I realize that I can really screw things up in there if I mess with the wrong adjustments. All I really want to do is turn down the preset contrast a little and I have enough sense to know what not to mess with. 

Perhaps someday I can return the favor over here with my expertise in other things. :up:

Can someone please help me?


----------

